# Our Newest Nigerian Dwarves



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So, Friday I went down to look at a buckling and a doe in Virginia. My mom and I left with 5 goats.. On the bright side we have quiet the little herd now _and _we're even getting milk again since she had to milking does! 

I got 3 does, a whether, and an older buckling. The does names are Pauline, Allie, and Wildfire of them the first two are in milk. We've decided the whether's name is going to be Strike after my first horse who my farm's named after and sadly passed away almost 3 years ago. Him and the buckling (who we still need a name for ) are very friendly and sweet! It's a shame they smell like pee. 

Now I'm just really excited for us to start breeding next month! And, for us to get our final addition for the year too in October! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! You got yourself a nice little herd there!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

How sweet! Lots of color there!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice looking goats love the colors


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Great little herd!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Very nice looking herd!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..very cute


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It really does feel like we have a real herd now.

Now I just wish my first doe and her daughter would leave the new girls alone..


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

Conrgats! They're all very cute.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How cute! Congratulations!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

beautiful herd you got there!!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That's so great they are all lovely, I am so happy for y'all!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you all!!


----------

